# RIP Jessye Norman



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There is a thread in the opera forum but few have posted on it and anyway she was more than merely an opera singer. A great singer with a great voice that will be sadly missed. I am not given to favourite recordings of much recorded works but if I was she would probably take the prize for the Strauss Four Last Songs.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I really love her singing in Mahler: the 2nd with Maazel, the 3rd with Abbado, and even DLVDE with Levine. She had a profound understanding of this repertoire. The Carmen with Ozawa is also terrific. One of my favorite Christmas albums is this; and sadly both Notre Dame and now Jessye Norman are gone.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh, no, I love Jessye Norman.

My two favorite performances of her's are her Sieglinde in the Ring Cycle (it'll be on YouTube), and Strauss's Four Last Songs. Both are sublime. I was going to say she was one of the greatest opera singers alive, but... she's not, now


----------

